# Men & hygiene



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to see where my husband is compared to others in general because I really wish he put more effort in with shaving, showering at least 1x/day, wearing cologne etc.

How important is your own hygiene to yourself? My husband isn't terrible but I wish he was 'fresh & clean' more often and showered every night before bed (even if he showered in the morning). He rarely wears cologne and it drives me nuts because I love when a guy smells good. 

Is that being unreasonable?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's not unreasonable. I feel the same way.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Some men are like that. Has he always been this way? If so, then he may not feel the need to change. It's like those women who date men who dip tobacco and walk around with those spit bottles. That is a disgusting habit IMO and I can't imagine a woman wanting to kiss someone who does that. But if you liked the man enough to overlook that but later on tell him it bothers you then probably you guys are going to butt heads.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

As my name suggest, I'm from a tropical climate.
So I shower at least 3 times / day.

I hate unpleasant body odours , and I do wear cologne.
Shaving, not every day , and I like sporting a beard.
Change of clothing every single day.

Long nails also annoy me because all sorts of stuff gets trapped below nails.

But like I said, I live in a tropical climate added to that, my sense of smell is also very acute.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> I do not understand how some people are not bothered by being gross/stinky/dirty


I call it " conditioning."
People can be conditioned to view anything as normal or acceptable.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

It's 100 degrees here with 99.9999% humidity.

I shower at least once a day. Twice a day in the summertime.

I usually shower before bed unless I'm just exhausted and pass out.
Definitely shower before bed if I suspect an intimate encounter.

Usually don't wear cologne as the wife doesn't like it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

One very long, hot, shower on a daily basis as an absolute minimum, usually in the AM; and preferably with Nivea Shower Soap for Men! 

But during football officiating season, and particularly on game days, at least twice and sometimes three showers! And if I'm ever anticipating "getting lucky," then I'll take yet another for good measure!

STBXW said that I showered way too much for her liking. But I've always been a strong proponent of staying as clean as I possibly can. And I'm absolutely thrilled that I've done rather well in passing along that particular characteristic to both of my sons!


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

As much as I complain about my H and his weight gain, I must give him credit for his hygiene. He showers daily, brushes his teeth at least twice a day, he keeps his fingernails and toenails meticulously clean and trimmed (he gets SO grossed out to see men who have untrimmed nails with dirt under them), keeps his hair cut, wears deodorant, cleans his ears, etc. He told me once, "it's bad enough that I'm fat...the worst thing in the world to me is to be fat and smelly or gross."


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

My husband showers at bare minimum once a day. Often twice. In addition to that he will jump in the shower and wash below the belt line after -ahem- business meetings. He trims regularly everywhere and I do the trimming where he can't reach. Plucking as needed, ears and brows. He shaves every other day as every day gives him rash. He wears deodorant but no cologne. I don't wear perfume either, no special reason at all, we just don't. He would if I asked him to. I really like his own scent. He also is very particular about keeping his nails short and clean. Change of underwear daily, although he will wear his jeans or cargos again if they appear clean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

yellowstar said:


> How important is your own hygiene to yourself? My husband isn't terrible but I wish he was 'fresh & clean' more often and showered every night before bed (even if he showered in the morning). He rarely wears cologne and it drives me nuts because I love when a guy smells good.
> 
> Is that being unreasonable?


Not unreasonable. The only thing I probably wouldn't do so much were it not for my wife is the cologne. She loves the stuff.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

He is very clean and neat during the work week and weekends he is clean and comfy if we are at home and clean and neat when we are going out.
He wears a suit all week so like to be more relaxed at home.

We shower together at least once a day, sometimes twice but if I have already had my evening shower he has his alone. He will put on cologne even after his evening shower because he knows I think it is sexy.

He shaves daily.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

yellowstar said:


> I want to see where my husband is compared to others in general because I really wish he put more effort in with shaving, showering at least 1x/day, wearing cologne etc.
> 
> How important is your own hygiene to yourself? My husband isn't terrible but I wish he was 'fresh & clean' more often and showered every night before bed (even if he showered in the morning). He rarely wears cologne and it drives me nuts because I love when a guy smells good.
> 
> Is that being unreasonable?


I shower every day, but in the morning. I wouldn't shower in the evening, but if a little action is on the cards I usually have a quick wash.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband works a corporate job. He showers every morning, stays cleanly shaved, wears deodorant and cologne. He gets his hair trimmed about every 6 weeks - enough to be passable with a suit and long enough to be his style. He might have a quick rinse off in the evening if he's gone for a run or if we're heading out for a date together. On weekends, same routine except for the shaving. He also still wears a hint of cologne, which I love.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

My husband is always clean and smells great. No cologne, because I like his natural smell. Showers at least once a day, I prefer him not to shower just before bed usually, because I love snuggling up and smelling him, not just soap. 

Shaves, deodorant, brushes/flosses his teeth, moisturiser...he's probably more fastidious than I am.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband has an obsession with hygiene and staying clean. I have absolutely no issues with it at all.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Somehow I've been around men who are self employed or work from home. But still they tended to shower mid-day so by the time I was home from a 9-5 they were pretty fresh. I shower every morning and when I have an SO, every evening (pinning up my hair in the eve).

Twice daily teeth, all the usual personal maintenance - cologne daily for the men - sometimes I forget. I don't see that as unreasonable but if he doesn't get sweaty I wouldn't think much about only have 1 shower per day. If it bugs you, speak up. Or offer to shower with him.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> If it bugs you, speak up. Or offer to shower with him.


Agreed!


----------



## 2009Flhtc (May 3, 2013)

56 and overweight. I shower every morning and more often as needed when working outside or hot and sweaty. Shave every other day, haircut monthly and I rotate three colognes that my wife loves.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

lots of squeaky clean TAMers on here. Not me, I sometimes skip my daily shower, usually only shave/trim twice a week because it saves me a whole lot of pain in the neck, and with a beard the stubble helps it blend more nicely on the neckline. I don't typically sweat hard in a day though and when I do I actually have a nice scent (I even get the occasional compliment on my "cologne" when I've skipped shower that day, so I'm lucky that I must have a nice natural scent). But sometimes it just feels so good to shower so I do it for me only. Teeth get brushed and flossed usually only once a day or as necessary, when I overdo it my gums recede. Hair I clip myself every 10 days or so.


----------



## MyrnaLoy (Apr 23, 2013)

Sadly my husband and I can go 1-2 days without showering. I've always been that way. I shower after working out, but I don't get to do much of that. And it's been cold here, so not much sweating. Like I said, I've always been like that and never had anyone complain or say anything. I think DH showered every day until we got married and we had twins and our lives got crazy. 

I would be annoyed if he said I had to shower every day. I'd probably laugh at him if he said I had to shower at night before bed. And if he wanted me to wear perfume, I'd probably be offended and annoyed-- I'm not a fan of adding smells. 

That said, if he said it nicely and respectfully, I'd try to do it. If he monitored me and mentioned every time I didn't do these things, then I'd have a problem with it and start to see him as controlling. As for me-- I don't really care when he showers. He doesn't ever smell and if I tell him he needs to shower, he'll just go do it quickly. I like a more relaxed guy. He was much more metrosexual while we were dating-- I think I've been a bad influence, lol. 

Bottom line is everyone is different and so is their ability/willingness to compromise in certain areas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I was starting to get a bit self conscious! LOL 
My husband and I are much like Lon and MyrnaLoy. Every other day, usually. Unless it's been extremely hot and we've been sweating a lot because of it. I don't wear perfume except for special occasions... he occasionally will wear cologne, but rotates a few different scents...one is only used for *ahem* very special occasions. 
During the winter months, it might stretch an extra day because I have EXTREMELY dry skin...eczema, actually. And when I shower too often, my skin dries out and starts peeling/cracking/bleeding. Not pretty. But, not very active in the winter, so very little sweating, etc.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

If you have dry/sensitive skin I think it's better not to wash daily, Maricha. My girls both do and usually they have a bath every second day or they start getting itchy.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

If you were having sex everyday would you shower then? 
Do those that work outside the home not shower everyday?

I agree showering excessively is not needed, my kids don't always shower everyday. But for me I ride or gym a few times a week and have a lot of sex so showering in a must lol

Guess it is a lifestyle thing, I could not get away with not having at least one shower a day, the other thing is it is really enjoyable especially in the extremes of summer and winter.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I adore my showers. I often brush my teeth in there and try to think of other things I need to do so I can stay in longer.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

It's an automatic part of waking myself up in the morning...shower, brush teeth, cup of tea....I personally just don't feel ready for the day if I haven't showered. Never thought it was an option to not shower! If I have trouble getting going in the morning, I'll listen to music while in the shower to help wake me and get me into the day.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I sometimes brush my teeth in the shower too. It is a great place for planning and thinking.


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Shower 1 - 2 Times Daily, Shave every day, Nails always trimmed (cannot stand them growing even slightly) nose hair and ear reguarly trimmed every shower, I dont understand all these guys that let nose and ear hair grow until they look like Laprechauns


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Like CM, when you live in a tropical humid climate, it can get bad quickly if you don't do some regular hygiene. I don't necessarily go overboard, but shower before bed along with the other toiletry duties, brush, floss and rinse. 

Since I run practically every morning this would mean showering when I am done working out. 

Showering would normally mean using what we call a goshi goshi towel to scrub down. These are very abrasive towels. I just don't feel clean if I don't have a sense of taking off a dirty layer of skin cells every day. 

As for cologne, I don't usually apply it as the alcohol content irritates my skin. But, I apply what is necessary not to offend others.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't see how anyone can function without a morning shower and cup of coffee. I take my coffee IN the shower (it's a big shower and I set it on the ledge).

The first thing I do when I wake up is brush my teeth to get that nastiness out. Then shave (daily), shower/coffee. I keep my nails trimmed, haircut every 4 weeks, etc. I don't wear cologne because I'm overly sensitive to the smells but I do use Nivea men's cream on my face and neck a few days a week and it has a nice smell.

If I get sweaty for any reason during the day (walking, yard work, living in Florida) I'll take another shower. But I never take one before bed otherwise.


----------



## Blue Firefly (Mar 6, 2013)

yellowstar said:


> I want to see where my husband is compared to others in general because I really wish he put more effort in with shaving, showering at least 1x/day, wearing cologne etc.
> 
> How important is your own hygiene to yourself? My husband isn't terrible but I wish he was 'fresh & clean' more often and showered every night before bed (even if he showered in the morning). He rarely wears cologne and it drives me nuts because I love when a guy smells good.
> 
> Is that being unreasonable?


Instead of asking how important it is to themselves, maybe you should ask how important it is to their spouse?

My routine used to be everything in the morning--shower, shampoo, shave, teeth, etc--and that was it. Nothing else till the next morning (I have an office job, so I'm not getting that dirty during the day).

I added a routine just before I go to bed--shower (but not shampooing), shaving, and brushing my teeth. Has it helped out sex life? Oh yea. My wife much prefers to kiss me with a cleanly shaven face, plus the rest of my body is much more kissable when it's clean as a whistle and smells nice.

As far as cologne, I'm not a big cologne guy either, but I've found using a scented deodorant or scented body wash will work just as well.

Once you learn how to use a body wash, it is soooooo much easier than using a bar of soap. Wet down a washcloth, squirt some body wash on it, rub it together a bit, and then use the sudsy washcloth to scrub your body with.

There are plenty of good men's body washes. Find one that smells good to you and give it to your husband. 

I would also recommend getting a detachable shower head. There are a few spots on everyone's body that just aren't going to get hit by enough water to get the job done.

Tell him you want him to shower and shave in the evening, because "you find him more kissable that way--all over." 

BTW, there's nothing wrong with you wanting your husband to be well groomed when he goes out in public. It's not different than a husband wanting his wife to look good (hair, makeup, etc.) when she goes out. Everyone wants to feel good about standing next to their spouse in public.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

We both shower and shave daily. In the summer it's two showers because its so humid here.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Hygiene is very important to me as well as to SO. he is weird though. He barely has a natural scent or odor even when he hasn't showered. I think I have more natural scent than him lol
He only has to shave about 1x-2x a week meanwhile I'm shaving my legs and underarms every other day 

Anyway,good hygiene=sexy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Forgot, nails are clipped (self-manicured)... partly hygiene partly I cannot play my bass with nails.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess the responses here vary so widely because we all live in different climates and our lifestyles are different.

I work in the gym regularly too, so even though the gym is air conditioned , I sweat.

Even though my vehicle is air conditioned, sometimes the temperature outside is so hot and humid ,that even the air conditioner cannot cope.

My lifestyle is very active, so too my wife.

I cannot enjoy sex if she or me or both of us are sticky, sweaty.
I use my mouth and tongue a lot , lol,so we both shower before bed.
In fact ,
She is already showered and fresh _before_ I get home...<--[ which I totally appreciate! ]


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

This is one of the nice things about using swimming as my cardio workout. No matter how hard I work, I don't stink when I'm done AND I shower right after.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If I come on to my husband...let's say after work... he may even shun me until he's clean...he is very particular... in the mornings after he's had a bath/shower the night before...he's good..... but at night...getting in the mood = water & soap all over his body beforehand.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

BeachGuy said:


> I don't see how anyone can function without a morning shower and cup of coffee. *I take my coffee IN the shower* (it's a big shower and I set it on the ledge).
> 
> The first thing I do when I wake up is brush my teeth to get that nastiness out. Then shave (daily), shower/coffee. I keep my nails trimmed, haircut every 4 weeks, etc. I don't wear cologne because I'm overly sensitive to the smells but I do use Nivea men's cream on my face and neck a few days a week and it has a nice smell.
> 
> If I get sweaty for any reason during the day (walking, yard work, living in Florida) I'll take another shower. But I never take one before bed otherwise.


You are my hero. I can't believe I've never thought of doing this. 

I don't think I'll do it every day though. Living in the driest continent on earth, I get guilt-twitchy enough about my shower (and bath, how I love baths) habits.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Lyris said:


> You are my hero. I can't believe I've never thought of doing this.
> 
> I don't think I'll do it every day though. * Living in the driest continent on earth*, I get guilt-twitchy enough about my shower (and bath, how I love baths) habits.


Guess you are from Aus?

We compensate by showering together.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't like showering together. We've got one of those water saver shower heads and there's barely enough spray for one. 

Bathing together is lovely though.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

I showever every single morning, use Olay Rejuventating scrub for my face, followed by Nivea Face Wash for men. I use dove soap and I shave every single day. Sometimes I use Nivea body wash. I drink at least 3 litres of water a day for my skin. 

I also use top of the line moisturiser and always wear deodorant. I hate BO. Hate it. 

I wash my hair most days and use conditioner, and always ensure that it is cut nicely. I always do my washing and ironing each week.

As a man, I take great pride in my appearance and apparel.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't know if it is hygiene, but I use sunscreen everyday. Of course where I live, it is important. I grew up in the sun had more than enough for two lifetimes. At 52, the skin is far less forgiving than it used to be. 

I noticed the few times I have been away on trips the news in the mainland never reports on UV index for the day, very common in Hawai'i


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

UV index is always reported here too, Drerio. And now everyone has vit D deficiencies because we're all so paranoid about slathering on sunscreen.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I enjoy my hygiene for the sheer joy of warm water and coming out feeling fresh and ready for anything! Anyways it beats having your wife come onto you but you have to reject her because you don't want to embarrass yourself by turning her off through stench/dirt/cheese. Still, FK the laundry...

I pay people money to do it for me recently, that's one aspect of hygiene I find difficult to maintain. One of the drawbacks of seperation, but meh


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I HATE absolutely (going advanced so I can put the appropriate emphasis down) *HATE* bed head unless I have a crew cut.

So unless I am TOTALLY pressed for time, I always take a shower and I always shave IN the shower. The VERY least I do is wash my hair...and if I can't wash it, I wear a baseball cap (and I HATE baseball caps.

If I work out, I shower. I don't often shower in the evening, but if I'm getting lucky and I think about it, I'll grab a quick one before intimacy...unless wife doesn't want me to.

I would tell him this a time or two: "Honey, I just washed the bedsheets. Could you grab a quick shower so they don't smell?

This is a totally logical and imminently practical thing and guys like problems and solutions. Change the sheets reasonably often and he may take the hint and start showering in the evenings more often. Cologne is a personal thing. Give that as a gift. My wife did and while I don't use it a LOT (and only with her around) I do use it more than before I got it.

Or, more subtly, throw out your bars of soap and get a his and her bottle of body wash. Men use what's there. Unless they have a serious brand preference, they just shrug and suds up. (I am like that with soap, but not with shampoo) But even if he says "Hey...I really like my Ivory Soap" just pick up an ivory bottle of body wash with a scent you like. Since it's halfway to what he wants, he PROBABLY won't make an issue of it.

When I do grocery shopping, we somehow only get the things that I like to eat. Why not use your shopping power to make him a bit more fragrant.

Also...up your social life. If you are visiting, you can suggest he grabs a quick shower before he changes. While he might take it as a challenge of sorts if you ask for yourself, by characterizing it that way, you take any challenge dynamic out of the request.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll add my $0.02. Shower daily. Shave daily (except maybe skip a day on the weekend). Moderate cologne that she picks out. Can't stand the dirty feeling of not having a shower.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

BeachGuy said:


> I don't see how anyone can function without a morning shower and cup of coffee. I take my coffee IN the shower (it's a big shower and I set it on the ledge).


Our old, small bathroom needs some TLC...water pressure is questionable. I'm not a morning person. A ledge for a cup of tea would be BLISS. hmm we're due to renovate..!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Our old, small bathroom needs some TLC...water pressure is questionable. I'm not a morning person. A ledge for a cup of tea would be BLISS. hmm we're due to renovate..!


I started having my coffee in the shower the last couple of days lol. The shower is not big, no shelf but we do have one of those wire things that hangs off the shower head to put shampoos etc in. Have put all the shampoos on the floor and now there is room for a cuppa.
Hope this make sense, no idea what those wired things are called.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

I shower or bath every night just before going to bed, I have a full set (bread + moustache) so no shaving needed (I trim my bread once every week or so), I do not use cologne or anti perspirant (our bodies sweet to control our temperature) but I do use a deodorant.

I only have a quick strip wash in the downstairs cloakroom each weekday mornings as I do not want to wake the rest of the house at 05:00 with the shower pump. I will have an extra shower if I have been doing a dirty / strenuous task. As for skin care other than suntan lotion (if we even get a summer) the only thing I use is a barrier cream before doing oily / greasy jobs on the car / truck / minibus.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Holland said:


> I started having my coffee in the shower the last couple of days lol. The shower is not big, no shelf but we do have one of those wire things that hangs off the shower head to put shampoos etc in. Have put all the shampoos on the floor and now there is room for a cuppa.
> Hope this make sense, no idea what those wired things are called.


BeachGuy has started a movement. 

We have one of those wire things too. Except it'd be too high for me to reach for a tea. The shampoo I use is on the corners of the bath (it's a bath/shower in one). You have me thinking now though. I do have a small wooden shelf just outside the shower and the top shelf has a line of candles for having a bath. I could clear that and make it the tea shelf!


----------



## xrsm002 (May 23, 2013)

I shower at least once a day and twice of needed, at home and on days off I sometimes don't shave, days I go to work I shave, before dates I shave more than just my face, as in manscaping I hate having tons of chest hair, I actually noticed I have stringer body odor when I don't shave my chest. Plus I feel good after shaving my chest. I even trim down below.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lately I've been showering twice a day 

In the morning before work .... then in the afternoon after I get back from the gym I'll take another shower. 

Shave daily and I guess the " metrosexual " side of me comes out since I like smelling nice ( Finesse Shampoo is the BEST !! ) !!

If I expect my wife to always smell sweet and nice where I can lick her from head to toe in a seconds notice ........ I should be the same way no  ??

Ohh and last thing but perhaps TMI ...... shave and trim ahem ahem every other day DOWN there


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

Well I shower more times a day than my hubs. My hubs only takes a shower after coming in from work and that is it. He only puts on deodorant and hardly ever wears cologne. He shaves nearly everyday, but in the end he smells nice and fresh.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For me I noticed a cleaner house inspires cleaner behaviour, what JCD mentioned in regards to having clean sheets, well... I can't touch clean sheets unless I know I'm clean myself. It just feels alot better to jump on them feeling fresh

It's good that my daughter comes over every weekend, it inspires me to keep my apartment clean, cause without her... I suspect I may have let myself go instead, and once fallen into the pit, it can get hard to climb out.

I have to do something about these cat hairs though, bah!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> My husband has an obsession with hygiene and staying clean. I have absolutely no issues with it at all.


No wonder you're " I'mInLoveWithMyHubby ":smthumbup:


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

When it's fifty below zero we can go weeks without a shower, and you don't smell. 

Right now, we're doing heavy work every day. So every two or three days maybe. 

When I was teaching martial arts and coaching wrestling in Iowa heat & humidity I showered three times a day. 

Shaving? Heh. I don't like her to, and a mountain man does not shave unless he has to testify in court of be deposed for business clients.

Cologne. hahahahahahaha! Right. Well, I guess we put on musk sometimes when hunting. But that isn't exactly cologne.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

OK TMI question but do you not shower after sex wiser? Not if it is at night and then sleep but at least the next morning?


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Holland said:


> OK TMI question but do you not shower after sex wiser? Not if it is at night and then sleep but at least the next morning?


Not in the subarctic. Cold and dry here. 

We have a house in the Philippines too, and when we are there we shower every day, plus we're on the ocean so we swim. 

It's amazing what a difference the climate makes.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I was going to comment but I see the OP hasn't commented since her first post...but I guess i'll comment anyway since I am such a windbag.

Shower every day is not optional in my book. shrug. Even when we go wilderness camping - jumping in the river or lake for a brisk scrub is a must for me. Having said that - people that do not dont bother me - but I have a very low tolerance for body odor or unpleasant funk. At the same time - I love the fragrance of my wifes body and you dont get that right after a shower. Oh the conundrums we must face! 

_"...Every morning was a cheerful invitation to make my life of equal simplicity... I got up early and bathed in the pond; that was a religious exercise, and one of the best things which I did..." (Thoreau) _


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> I was going to comment but I see the OP hasn't commented since her first post...but I guess i'll comment anyway since I am such a windbag.
> 
> Shower every day is not optional in my book. shrug. Even when we go wilderness camping - jumping in the river or lake for a brisk scrub is a must for me. Having said that - people that do not dont bother me - but I have a very low tolerance for body odor or unpleasant funk. At the same time - I love the fragrance of my wifes body and you dont get that right after a shower. Oh the conundrums we must face!
> 
> _"...Every morning was a cheerful invitation to make my life of equal simplicity... I got up early and bathed in the pond; that was a religious exercise, and one of the best things which I did..." (Thoreau) _


I'm still here, things are better here now. Husband has seemed to turn around a bit in terms of being shower fresh and smelling good. But more importantly he understands it wasn't coming from a place of criticism but but *I* prefer and find attractive. For me, the whole olfactory thing is a HUGE turn on for me. We've talked several times too and it has seemed to register how much 'smelling good' matters to me. There may have been a couple of days where he didn't but it wasn't like before, especially now that he understands fleeces have to be washed more frequently! I think sharing these responses plus how we have been communicating a lot better recently has improved this issue. Thank you!


----------



## Awe (Aug 16, 2012)

I shower/bathe about 5 times a week (random days I will skip). I use deodorant and cologne. 

My shaving is random. I hate having hair on my face, but my wife loves it. So I usually let it grow for a week and then shave, but there are times when I shave every 2nd day for a few weeks.

I work in an air conditioned office and the weather is not very warm here except in the summer, so when I skip a day, it's hardly noticeable. 

I brush my teeth twice a day. My mouth just feels gross if I don't.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't care how tired I am, I shower and brush/floss teeth before bed. I usually brush my teeth twice a day. During the summer, I can take up to 3 showers a day, if I'm home, because I sweat a LOT. I bike everywhere and use Wet Ones and a little soap/water for the warmer months before I start my work shift. I wear cologne during my work days or if I'm going out with my wife. I shave for work, but let the hair grow in on my days off, with the exceptions of going to special events (weddings, etc...).

I don't like having bad body odor when it's easily remedied. If I've worked up a good sweat, then that's good, but I don't want to subject my wife to my sweat and smells. Hell, *I* don't want to smell myself after a while .


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

Well I honestly do not know how anyone can go without taking a bath everyday. The smells are just disgusting. Baths everyday and after sex most def. I think the cologne, shaving, and other stuff would be optional to everyone. I mean to each their own, but come on, go take a bath. How hard is it?


----------



## dream_weaver (Jun 5, 2012)

My XH was lazy with personal hygeine & got worse over the years...he would only shower a few times a week which he defiantely couldn't get away with as he worked a physical job & everytime I mentioned his lack of showering his reasoning was he was tired (from working all the long hours to support his gambling).

My new partner I am pleased to say showers minimum morning & night, shaves every other day,trims his body & hair regularly & owns more skin care products than I do 

nice to be with someone who takes pride in themselves :smthumbup:

oh it also helps with being spontaneous as he always clean I'm happy to be intimate with him at the drop of a hat ...no saying "have a shower so we can...."


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I shower every morning. If I take a run, do yard work, or am just hot and sweaty, I will shower at night also. I am clean shaven and keep my hair short. The only scent I can wear is patchouli because my wife is very sensitive to many fragerences. Most of them give her a headache and we don't need THAT!


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

I shower at least once a day in the mornings, and sometimes two or three times if I hike or go to the gym.

In this day and age there is no excuse to stink or to not keep up with overall hygeine.


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

If my husband works out he will take a shower (maybe once in a blue moon things get busy and he forgets and I remind him!) but otherwise he always does then...


But 2-3 showers a day? Who has time for that? Maybe if we didn't work, have little kids and dogs to care for? To me this is insane!

TWICE is on the rare side, if he was biking or something all day, otherwise once is fine with me!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Saying taking multiple showers a day is insane is going just a bit too far. 

It is not that hard to do, one in the morning and now I am off to gym so another after that. Two showers without even trying. Not sure what our plans are for tonight but if we are going out then I will take a quick shower before we go.

The big guy had a shower this morning before work which is normal and he will take one to be fresh for bed tonight, perfectly normal. No insanity here just regular clean people.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

belleoftheball said:


> Well I honestly do not know how anyone can go without taking a bath everyday. The smells are just disgusting. Baths everyday and after sex most def. I think the cologne, shaving, and other stuff would be optional to everyone, but come on, go take a bath. How hard is it?


You're just announcing your lack of experience and closed-mindedness. 

I honestly don't know how anyone could live with that. 



> I mean to each their own


No, you don't mean that. Up here most people living in the bush don't even have running water. So how hard is it? Go out and chop through the ice for water at fifty below zero and you'll have some idea.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

The amount of showers one is expected to take would depend on the climate they live & work in, the season , and their lifestyle in general.


----------



## Fallen Leaf (May 27, 2013)

My husband stays clean all the time. He stays fit too. I love his natural scent (sometimes when he's not home, I'll cuddle his pillow and sniff them hard just to feel close to him) and when he wears cologne as well.


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

Wiserforit said:


> You're just announcing your lack of experience and closed-mindedness.
> 
> I honestly don't know how anyone could live with that.
> 
> ...



No it is not being closed minded. You need good hygiene and when it comes to sex you do not want to go around stinking. I mean I can see not taking a shower right away afterwards if you are going to go again or want to snuggle or cuddle, but other than that you need to take a shower and get cleaned up.


----------



## ravioli (Jan 23, 2013)

belleoftheball said:


> No it is not being closed minded. You need good hygiene and when it comes to sex you do not want to go around stinking. I mean I can see not taking a shower right away afterwards if you are going to go again or want to snuggle or cuddle, but other than that you need to take a shower and get cleaned up.


Lol. This is funny. But yeah, not taking a shower after sex is just plain nasty. I can't imagine just laying in the same spot with dirty sheets day after day not washing myself. Trifling.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

belleoftheball said:


> No it is not being closed minded.


Says the closed-minded right before again insisting nobody can live any way but her way. 

Check out *Carribean Man* for example. He showers three times a day. But he has a brain. So he understands how important climate is, despite not living in a cold dry climate himself. 

He can reason. He doesn't even have to live in a place like this to understand how a radically different climate changes things so much. 

So you can shower, but you are incapable of reason. Be proud of your showering, I guess - but you'll find the capacity to reason gets you a lot further ahead in life.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, personally I can't see how anyone can even wake up without a shower. I know I can't. In the mornings my eyes are full of eye-sh-t, my hair is everywhere, and it's freezing cold so the only thing that entices me out of bed is a nice hot shower.

Also coming back from work or any outing a nice shower helps me refresh. But that's just me =/


----------



## thatguy007 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I'm a pretty normal guy - I shower at least once a day, wear some cologne or body spray and deodorant. I shave every weekday and one or both of the weekend days depending on what we've got going on. I smell sometimes after exertion or when it's overly hot. I try to be extra clean those days, but it doesn't always work. Of course you take an extra shower when that happens.


----------



## thatguy007 (Jul 25, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Well, personally I can't see how anyone can even wake up without a shower.


I'm with you there - it's kind of the sign the day is starting to me.


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

thatguy007 said:


> I think I'm a pretty normal guy - I shower at least once a day, wear some cologne or body spray and deodorant. I shave every weekday and one or both of the weekend days depending on what we've got going on. I smell sometimes after exertion or when it's overly hot. I try to be extra clean those days, but it doesn't always work. Of course you take an extra shower when that happens.




This is kind of what my husband is like, for the most part.


----------



## thatguy007 (Jul 25, 2011)

yellowstar said:


> This is kind of what my husband is like, for the most part.


I don't know your relationship, but could you talk to him about it? If my wife said she'd like it if I showered again in the evenings and wore cologne more often, I'd definitely listen - especially if it was "I love it when you smell so good" or something like that. 

Part of the reason I don't wear cologne as often is because my wife complained about other men's cologne and talked about how much she wasn't a perfume person - so eventually I took a hint and stopped wearing it so often. Also, not to be too embarrassing, but we're not really "active" right now. When we were, I always showered before going to bed.


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

thatguy007 said:


> I don't know your relationship, but could you talk to him about it? If my wife said she'd like it if I showered again in the evenings and wore cologne more often, I'd definitely listen - especially if it was "I love it when you smell so good" or something like that.
> 
> Part of the reason I don't wear cologne as often is because my wife complained about other men's cologne and talked about how much she wasn't a perfume person - so eventually I took a hint and stopped wearing it so often. Also, not to be too embarrassing, but we're not really "active" right now. When we were, I always showered before going to bed.



Yes if you read through the posts I wrote a few updates


----------



## thatguy007 (Jul 25, 2011)

yellowstar said:


> Yes if you read through the posts I wrote a few updates


Sorry, I see that now. I kind of just quickly browsed through.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Shower in the morning always. Depending on what I do during the day; go to the gym, work in the yard, I might shower again in the evening. Cologne I wear on occasion, but not just for the average day.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

yellowstar said:


> I want to see where my husband is compared to others in general because I really wish he put more effort in with shaving, showering at least 1x/day, wearing cologne etc.
> 
> How important is your own hygiene to yourself? My husband isn't terrible but I wish he was 'fresh & clean' more often and showered every night before bed (even if he showered in the morning). He rarely wears cologne and it drives me nuts because I love when a guy smells good.
> 
> Is that being unreasonable?


I take care of my temple, and feel that I disrespect my wife if I am not clean. But I'm no hypochondriac. I do try to put myself in her shoes... how clean would I want my man to be if I was wanting to snuggle up to him? Pretty clean. I want the same from her as well, as much as I love her natural scent.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I never wear cologne to work. I wear it for my wife, not for the office b****es.


----------

